# when the fuel lights goes on



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

when the fuel light goes on... how many miles do you get after that until the car dies?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

20 to 60 depending on weather you mean dimly flickering or on brightly?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

usually the light comes on whenever you have 1 gallon left...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Not to sound TOO harsh....but.....if the fuel light goes on....go to the nearest gas station. Don't put yourself in a situation where you might run out of gas.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

The Gimp said:


> *Not to sound TOO harsh....but.....if the fuel light goes on....go to the nearest gas station. Don't put yourself in a situation where you might run out of gas. *



you never know.. you really can trust the gauge to begin with ... like said get gas


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

It depends on how much weight is in your car and your tyre pressures too (aside from the obvious "how you rev the engine" bit). Don't trust the gauge though. None of the gauges in the stock cluster on our cars are very accurate. There was even an issue with the fuel gauge in late gen B14s where it wouldn't go up all the way.

Basically, just do as everyone else says: Fill up your tank as soon as it hits that mark and you'll be ok.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i've driven about 30 miles with the light on brightly. i dont know how much farther it can go, i've never ran out.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

But when you are too broke to even put in $1 worth of gas(as I frequently am!) it is nice to know how far you can push your luck.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *But when you are too broke to even put in $1 worth of gas(as I frequently am!) it is nice to know how far you can push your luck. *


i hear you, nothing like going into the gas station and paying for 1.65 in gas with nickles and dimes i've done this so many times....


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

I've driven about 90 miles after the light went on, then it ran out 20 feet froma gas station and a cop pushed me in. That was my old sentra gxe. My 200sx doesn't seem to have a low feul light. Anyone else notice this? It's the guage cluster with the tach.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

alexburke21 said:


> *I've driven about 90 miles after the light went on, then it ran out 20 feet froma gas station and a cop pushed me in. That was my old sentra gxe. My 200sx doesn't seem to have a low feul light. Anyone else notice this? It's the guage cluster with the tach. *


mine has it! maybe your light is blown out? i would think our cars would be the same (except the color).


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya i think that fuel light is weak or somethin, mine is blown out and it doesnt light up anymore...................that light is really unecessary..i mean, just look at the gauge and u'll know when u need gas, unless youre not paying attention and the car starts chiming(which i dont think our cars do, mine doesnt, my moms van does)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

my gas light scares me sometimes. i usually fill up it every thurs or fri, just as my light comes on. i have to travel an hour on a highway so i really dont want to run out. anyway, its never been acurate. sometimes it takes 15 when it comes on, last week it took 23 when it came on. no change in price, i kinda find that odd :-/


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

theres a light?? is that the little circle on teh bottom of the gadge. i have never seen it turn on .... even when my needle is a good 2 needle widths below the e mark and at that point i put 11 gallons in. i really need to test it sometime to see how low i can go.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

It is good to know that I can go AT LEAST 20 miles after the light comes on dimly though. I guess theres no reason for Nissan to make a low fuel light that came on a mile or two before you run out. I always get worried when it comes on because mine changes brightness for how I'm driving. As I take off it will come on and the higher the rpm the brighter it gets. As I reach cruising speed and shift to 3rd it goes off until the next time I stop/start again. Does its job though, makes me drive slower when I see it starting to light up.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I have fueled up to 13.5 gallons before. I was scared.
I ran out of gas once, thank God the place I pulled over to was a gas station.... pretty lucky.

MY fuel light doesn't even work anymore...


----------



## rowleja (May 30, 2003)

I can go about 100 miles on my 95 200SX 1.6 after the light comes on if I drive reasonably. Most if not all fuel lights on cars in general come on when you get to 1/8 of a tank of gas regardless of what the gas guage says. Gas guages lie to make you buy gas so you don't run out. Notice how when you are above 1/2 tank it drops slowly and after it falls below 1/2 tank it drops like you have a leak. Very pessimistic for our own good I guess....


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

yea the gauge in my sentra is really off. today i filled up my tank and drove it for around 60-70 miles and i noticed that my fuel gauge dropped more than a 1/4 of a tank. i went back to a gas station and filled it up again an i could only put 1.8 gallons in it. i think nissan should make their gauges more accurate.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

get gas!!!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My Classic usually had 3 gallons remaining when the light first came on.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

kahoots said:


> *i think nissan should make their gauges more accurate. *


Well, it's tough to make a really accurate fuel gauge, since all it does is measure the height of the liquid in the gas tank at one location. That means the gauge is inherently climate sensitive, pitch sensitive, and temperature sensitive. That's a lot to compenate for especially when it's supposed to be just a gauge that tells you when you're starting to run out of gas. It probably wouldn't be worth it to make it that much more accurate, especially since our cars really are cheap subcompacts.

Personally though, I would like to see a slightly more accurate water temp sensor in the GA16. That thing won't move until the engine's pretty much about to blow from overheating.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Just to bring back and old thread. Well I found out mine works. I think it comes on when there is about a gallon of gas in the tank left. 

But as others have said, it is fine if you go down there to see when yours turns on, but it wouldn't be very prudent for the care of your engine if you did it a lot.


----------

